# [SOLVED] how to run apps under wine / restricted privilege ?

## lalebarde

Hello,

All in the title.....Last edited by lalebarde on Sun Feb 14, 2010 10:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aceFruchtsaft

Actually there is not much in the title. What exactly do you mean by "restricted privileges"?

When you start wine using your regular non-root user, it already has restricted privileges in the sense that it's not root. If you want more, you can always create a separate user for wine which does not have write/read access to your home directory and start wine using su/sudo/etc.

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks aceFruchtsaft for the trick. Besides, I wonder if wine sets some suid. I digged the doc, but I didn't find clear statements.

----------

## aceFruchtsaft

 *lalebarde wrote:*   

> Thanks aceFruchtsaft for the trick. Besides, I wonder if wine sets some suid. I digged the doc, but I didn't find clear statements.

 

Well, you can see that by inspecting the binaries with ls -la. No SUID bit set.

----------

## lalebarde

Thanks for the method.

----------

